# 'Cyborg' To Rousey: 'Step Up B*tch!'



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> 'Cyborg'Santos to Ronda Rousey: 'Step up b*tch, I'll kick your ass with one hand tied behind my back'
> 
> By Adam Guillen Jr. on Jan 30, 11:00p
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/1/30/3...-ronda-rousey-bitch-one-hand-fight-womens-ufc


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am actually very interested in this fight regardless of what weight class it takes place in. I really do not even care who wins; just like the Curanno fight I just wanted to see them battle it out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ronda fought at 145 before. She could meet the challenge at 140. I'm salivating for this title fight. Both are apex female predators. I see two drastically different results. This should be the first female main event...but then how would they top it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really think the UFC making the womens division at 135 was a mistake. I think they should have done 140 and had the best of both worlds because I don't think either division has the talent on its own to justify a title in the UFC. 

Either way 145 is were I want to see the fight, Cyborgs size and strength advantage is exactly why the fight is interesting take it away and its just meh. Kinda like Anderson Silva's fights at LHW, nobody would have had interest in James Irvin/Silva at MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It is what it is. UFC has a 135lb division. If Cyborg and her man muscles can't get to 135 then so be it. 

Guy fighters don't even make catch weights out of rivalry. UFC couldn't get Anderson and GSP in there after 2 or 3 years of talk. Don't see why Ronda would fight her at 140. 
Ronda can fight Liz Carmouches of the world and the division can die out rather soon.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I really think the UFC making the womens division at 135 was a mistake. I think they should have done 140 and had the best of both worlds because I don't think either division has the talent on its own to justify a title in the UFC.


Truer words were never spoken. I think all of us here are in agreement that the UFC cannot support two women's weight classes, and while Rousey is Dana's baby, he should have realized that the future of the UFC womens' division rests not with Rousey but with the ready availability of competition.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ronda is in the biggest MMA organization in the world. She doesn't need to "step up." But Cyborg certainly does. Shes the one who needs to make that cut. If not, the UFC doesn't need her. There is no 145 lb division. Then again, they could just give Ronda another free belt and call her champion of the 145 division as well.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Ronda is in the biggest MMA organization in the world. She doesn't need to "step up." But Cyborg certainly does. Shes the one who needs to make that cut. If not, the UFC doesn't need her. There is no 145 lb division. Then again, they could just give Ronda another free belt and call her champion of the 145 division as well.


As much as the UFC can sell Ronda, we all know Cyborg is the baddest female fighter on this planet regardless of where she fights. We can support and praise Ronda all we want, but at the end of the day everybody knows Cyborg is on a different level. This is what happens when you fight cyborg:
this is the last poster girl of women's mma after cyborg:









Marlos Coenen:









Finney:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I will fight Ronda with one hand tied behind my Back at 140lb


 Ronda should accept.:thumbsup:


edit: here's the real pic before the cyborgshop


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I think Rousey is in trouble if they manage to agree on a catch weight fight.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

roid rage. boohoo she cant make weight, thats not rhondas fault.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ronda couldnt beat cyborg if Cyborg had both arms tied behind her back.


Cos you cant get an armbar when hands are tied


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The whole thing is kind of funny. There isn't anyone in the world worse at negotiating with Dana than Tito. And she signed with tito because he's obviously smarter than her.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

So much for... Manny and Floyd not fighting could never happen in the UFC.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the only fight that really matters in WMMA, think the division needs to build itself up first in the UFC before this can happen, otherwise it would be over before it even starts


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Get off the juice and you won't have any problem making that weight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I really don't care about womens mma in the ufc with all these speak outs and politics and it's just boring nonsense by a group of fighters in the dark ages of talent.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Cyborg got busted stripped of her belt, so this is all her fault. If she had retained the belt then she would be able to dictate terms. Although if she had been champ I doubt Dana would have brought women's MMA to the UFC. 

So she can either make the weight and fight or go somewhere else. She would probably beat Rhonda's ass but Dana and Company probably don't want that.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought that dude Mike Dolce was gonna help her with the weight cut?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Gotta say it was a great move by Dana to say that earlier. Obviously he is stoking up the fires for the fight. Cyborg took the bait and its ON now!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone who has taking roids, should not bring their children into the discussion of health risks:thumbsdown:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

At the end of the day, Rousey is champion of the women's bantamweight division, which everyone knows full well is 135 pounds. If Cyborg wants Rousey, then she can make that weight. The champion of the division doesn't have to bend to the beck and call of a known steroid abuser. Cyborg can either cut the weight and make 135, or she can stfu.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They aren't going to let Rhonda fight at her at anything but 135, they're protecting her by not doing 140 and putting Featherweight and Bantamweight together and it's pretty clear why. Cyborg would beat her to death.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ronda was a FW fighter, Cyborg IS a FW fighter.

Why can't the fight happen at FW? It makes NO sense other than to bubble wrap Ronda.

Is Cyborg can slam Tito, I think she can pick up Ronda from the armbar tbh.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> At the end of the day, Rousey is champion of the women's bantamweight division, which everyone knows full well is 135 pounds. If Cyborg wants Rousey, then she can make that weight. The champion of the division doesn't have to bend to the beck and call of a known steroid abuser. Cyborg can either cut the weight and make 135, or she can stfu.


exactly


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ronda was a FW fighter, Cyborg IS a FW fighter.
> 
> Why can't the fight happen at FW? It makes NO sense *other than to bubble wrap Ronda.*
> 
> Is Cyborg can slam Tito, I think she can pick up Ronda from the armbar tbh.


That's also my take on it...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Not that I don't like Ronda, but it seems to me as though Ronda is the one that really isn't desiring this fight. If she REALLY wanted to fight Cyborg, she wouldn't care what weight the fight takes place at. Ronda is content with fighting the limited amount of talent she has at 135 and while she is willing to fight Cyborg if she can make the weight, she could care less about the fight if she can't, which is saddening. 

But I think the person that _really_ does not want this fight to happen is Dana White. He's pretty much alienating Cyborg out of an opportunity by making only a 135 lbs division, because Rousy is the icon for womens MMA now, and also because he knows that Cyborg is probably the only fighter with a real chance of beating Rousy, so he doesn't want his golden girl to lose. And I think by doing that, he's making a mistake because this is the fight that fans really want. If Rousy continues to dominate a weak division, people will lose interest in Womens MMA.

In short, Dana White is a Ronda Rousy fan, not a Womans MMA fan.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Cyborg could easily make 135 if she skips the roids. Muscle is heavy.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> Anyone who has taking roids, should not bring their children into the discussion of health risks:thumbsdown:


haha so true


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

what about dolce? didn't he say he could bring cyborg down to 135 safely?

make it happen

I also think DW is bubblewrapping rousey, I have tons of respect for WMMA, but I think, and I believe it's the first time ever that I say that, that DW is doing it wrong.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> They aren't going to let Rhonda fight at her at anything but 135, they're protecting her by not doing 140 and putting Featherweight and Bantamweight together and it's pretty clear why. Cyborg would beat her to death.


So on one hand you are so against super fights and mixing of divisions or catch weights....when it comes to men.

But when it comes to your beloved WMMA division you say they should have changed the division just so these 2 could fight? Ronda fought at 145 and cut down to 135....so what is Cyborgs problem? I thought there was plenty of talent? Surely this 1 fight wouldn't be that big of a deal if there were such depth....right? Cyborg is a roider and doesn't deserve an immediate title shot. 

Ronda is a 135er. Just as GSP shouldn't meet Anderson, Ronda shouldn't meet Cyborg.

People saying Dana is "bubblewrapping" Ronda are being ridiculous and hypocritacal. Ronda won the SF 135 title. So he is protecting her because he is allowing her to fight in the division she won the title at? Talk about delusional.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

A lot of people seem to think Cyborg needs this more than Ronda, including Ronda herself since she thinks "being attractive makes a difference". But if Ronda beats some girls we've never heard of imported from other countires by armbar, people will get bored. But Cyborg, UFC or otherwise, wrecks bitches. An armbar is one think, but smashing someones face in is another. I personally would check every one of Cyborg's fights from now until she starts slipping, where Ronda would eventually get boring.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

my guess is they are being ridged on the weight issue because if Cyborg isn't on roids she could make that weight easily.


----------

